# Rear snowblower going uphill



## DerekD (Mar 23, 2018)

hi guys, trying to figure out the best way to snowblow my uphill driveway. I need to upgrade my tractor and am curious if you guys feel that a tractor with a snowblower on the rear will be able to climb backwards up an incline. Is a front mounted blower that’s twice the price my best option? That also sucks because then I lose out on using a loader for snow removal as well! Any thoughts or opinions appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I can testify that using a loader to move snow is slow and awkward. I just bought a tractor with front mount blower. So I’ll tell you next year how they compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My driveway is just shy of 1/4 mile. I use my back blade, then shove it back further with my front end loader without much of an ordeal or time consumption, however. I'd imagine that a front snow blower such as an Irskin would be a breeze!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think it is the obstacles that make mine a little cumbersome. A long straight driveway would definitely be easier. My Kioti is a gear tractor, so I can imagine what it would like with a rear mount blower, but I see people do it all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I hear you. I've got obstacles and curves too. A couple straightaways, but trees. I just deal with it.


----------



## AFittery12 (Feb 14, 2018)

would rather have front facing snow blower. i feel like you have more control over the piece of equipment!


----------

